
Show HN: Ghostnote – Contextual notes and todo app - ThomPete
http://www.ghostnoteapp.com/
======
ThomPete
Also a humble request.

I literally went through 3 developers and too much money until I was so luck
to find @jimmyhoughjr.

Jimmys primary expertise is iOS but I convinced him to help me out on this
project for the money I could afford.

Jimmy could use some freelance work as he has been out of work for while now
(and live in the mid-west).

So if you need an extra hand on som iOS work don't hesitate to connect with
him. He is a really nice guy and he is one of the main reasons Ghostnote even
is anything today.

~~~
BSousa
I know you probably don't want to publish his email here, but since his
website doesn't seem to work, it makes it hard to contact him without twitter
(which a lot of non dev guys) don't have.

May I ask, ballpark figure, how much was this project, or how much he charges
per hour? I may have some projects in the future for him.

~~~
ThomPete
pm me my contact info is in the profile

------
ThomPete
Hi everyone

I could write a whole book about this project and what i had to go through to
get it out but finally I think its there.

Ghostnote allow you to add notes to almost anything on your mac. Files,
folders, applications, websites and even documents open inside applications
(ex a photoshop document).

I made it because I am not good at structuring and often just need notes for
specific context but soon realized that this approach actually has quite a lot
of potential.

Next update will have support for applescript so you can customize context.

Let me know if you have any kind of feedback. Everything is appreciated.

~~~
jkestner
I like this. I may try it out in spite of having too many note-taking
strategies already (and this wouldn't replace everything else). Please do
share your story - it's good marketing and it makes people feel better about
paying (a measly) $5 when they understand what and who is behind it. Given the
value and the ongoing work you'll be doing to add support for different
contexts, I think you could raise the price to $10.

Are you using the extended attributes to store notes in each file? If so,
that'd make it easier to pass the notes along to other people. I could easily
see this being useful across art departments.

You probably have this on your to-do list, but you could use the new
capability to badge icons in the Finder so I know there's a ghostnote
attached.

~~~
ThomPete
Wow some really great ideas there.

We will be using the ability to store notes in files and folders. This will be
especially helpful if you use ex. dropbox. that way you can share notes and
dropbox takes care of the syncing.

~~~
jkestner
Where exactly would you be storing the note? Curious as to how
durable/invisible it would be to the user.

~~~
ThomPete
In the assets themselves

~~~
jkestner
Sorry to be dense - I'm curious about the implementation. Can you give more
detail? Is this in the extended attributes or file comments? Because I
understand if the file moves to a non-HFS+ file system, you can lose those.

------
telekid
Apple should buy you.

This is the kind of new feature that I want out of an OS update. It's
incredibly useful, but requires deep system integration to work perfectly.
Unfortunately, without access to private APIs, I imagine you're going to hit a
wall sooner than later. For example, right now, moving a file breaks its
relationship with a note, and an open file's notes aren't associated with the
file's finder icon. I imagine those are both going to be tricky problems to
solve.

With that said, congrats on an incredible idea, and a great early
implementation. I hope it grows into something big.

~~~
graeme
>For example, right now, moving a file breaks its relationship with a note,
and an open file's notes aren't associated with the file's finder icon.

That's interesting. Is there a workaround or quick way to transfer notes? I
often rearrange files.

~~~
ThomPete
There kind of are it just requires a little more work on our end. We will
hopefully be able to share that with people soon.

Interestingly and anecdotally when moved around in dropbox it seems to keep
it's relationship.

~~~
burntcaramel
If you haven’t already check out the 'bookmark data' methods of NSURL:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/...](https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Cocoa/Reference/Foundation/Classes/NSURL_Class/#//apple_ref/doc/uid/20000301-SW34)

However, I’m not sure if you can use these without the user choosing the file
with an open panel, or with drag and drop. That’s what I had to rely on with
my app Blik:
[http://www.burntcaramel.com/blik/](http://www.burntcaramel.com/blik/)

Ghostnote looks great, by the way!

~~~
ThomPete
hey thanks so much for this.

------
solutionyogi
My first reaction: How did another note taking app made it to the top of the
Hacker News?

I went to the website and didn't see anything special. It was not until that I
watched the video, the idea clicked for me and I am able to see the value of
this app. I immediately wished that it was available on Windows.

I would suggest creating a GIF demo for the website. Something similar to how
Shortcat App does. [https://shortcatapp.com/](https://shortcatapp.com/)

And yes, you should increase the price. 9.99$ should be the minimum for the
tool considering the value it provides.

------
shayanjm
Looks like something I'd use every day if executed properly.

Some things that I think would make this an awesome app:

1) IFTTT integration would be sweet. "If i get an e-mail about something,
remind me to do it by putting it in my contextual note for an application"

2) iCloud integration would be sweeter. Unified notes for applications that
exist in "desktop form" and "mobile form".

3) A "view all notes" option to be able to browse sans-context

4) The ability to clip media into a note easily

~~~
erader
Definitely +1 on the "view all notes" options. Knowing full well that
Ghostnote was intended for people like me that don't necessarily use structure
for note-taking and need the context, I don't want to find my self in a
position of not being able to find an important note because I'm not looking
at that file/URL at that moment.

~~~
ThomPete
We will add it.

------
jonathantm
Another fucking application that doesn't specify that it's only for osx.
Fucking apple users man. What about Windows & Linux? Can I get this for those?
I don't know... because it doesn't fucking say. _What... what are those?_ you
ask? They're operating systems you don't need a fucking $1000 piece of
hardware to run. Fucking apple users man.

Ok... I know, I know - swearing bad. But I'm a little sick of having to infer
_the most important piece of information_ about software by looking at the
fucking screenshots.

~~~
potatosareok
Hi,

It says available on mac store at the very top. The buy link redirects to the
mac store. If those aren't clue enough, I doubt anything but 72point font size
might get through to you.

Who is this rant aimed at anyway? The developer? S/he's perfectly within
rights to make it for whatever platform they want.

Mac users in general? I think you could take some of your own advice from 23
days ago, "Never let the truth get in the way of a good story."

------
julee04
I think it would be useful if the ghost in the menu bar changes color if
there's actually a note attached to the document/folder. So that you wouldn't
have to constantly check if you actually wrote down notes for it

~~~
ThomPete
Agree it in the list of things to do.

~~~
tgokh
And for files/folders, maybe have the icon change to reflect that there's a
note attached (in the same way Dropbox modifies icons).

I think it's a great tool but I worry I would just forget where I had attached
my note: to the root folder for a project, to one of the many project files
etc

~~~
ThomPete
Good points. We are def looking into some of these scenarios.

------
jjd1103
Holy crap. Looked at the site and thought, "hey, pretty cool. I don't know
what I would use it for, though."

And then I watched the video and have been coming up with use cases non-stop.
Starting with adding vim key-bindings I'm trying to learn to iTerm. Bye-bye
yellow-stickies all over my monitor!

~~~
amelius
Question, though. What if your notes are _too_ context specific. So, for
example, the note would bind to the specific file you are viewing in vim,
whereas the contents of the note would be helpful for _any_ file opened in
vim?

~~~
jtth
From the video it looks like you can have a note specific to a terminal window
open to vim.

~~~
amelius
But how do you specify at what level the note should bind?

Sometimes, you'd want it at the file-level, sometimes at the vim-level, and
sometimes at the terminal-level, I suppose.

~~~
mateuszf
One solution would be to have a hierarchy of contexts displayed in the note
app. (Like breadcrumbs in file explorer). User could switch between context
levels manually.

------
eaurouge
$4.99 is an easy impulse buy for any productivity geek with a Mac. The only
reason I haven't made the purchase is that I'm still living in the dark ages
with Mountain Lion. I'll echo what others have said and suggest pricing this
higher, right up there with Alfred and similar apps.

A couple of questions. Where is the data stored? Is it possible to retrieve or
migrate data to a new Mac or new install?

------
michaelbuckbee
I was lucky enough to be a beta tester for this and it's really neat. You
don't even think about it, but there is this massive cognitive overhead we all
go through trying to sync up some notes that are "over there" where "there" is
Evernote, a Google Doc, or a text file and toggling back and forth.

I don't use it for everything (no grocery lists) - but for lots of the
computer based tasks I do it is perfect.

------
Cyph0n
Suggestions:

* View all notes and navigate to file or folder on click (or something). It should be easy to use a note to find the file.

* Backup to Dropbox (for example) and offline backup and restore.

* Attach multiple notes to a single file or folder.

* Categories or tag-based search.

------
lisowski
Love the app, just bought it today and recommended it to friends. I have found
a few bugs though:

* In finder, if i press up and down, ghostnote doesn't recognize the focus change. Although if I go to another app, then tab back, ghostnote is focused on the right folder.

* In xcode it is quite hard to get ghostnote to focus on the right thing. a double click sometimes works. But clicking file a then file b causes ghostnote to focus on file a.

Thanks for an app that is sure to change my workflow!

~~~
ThomPete
We will add support for keyboard.

Will have a look at xcode.

------
graeme
Awesome idea. Just bought it. Would have paid more too. This could become
central to my workflow.

I've been using Trello or separate files for a lot of this type of stuff, but
it's sometimes less than obvious where I took the note.

~~~
ThomPete
Fantastic and yes we do see this becoming central especially when you can
customize the applescripts. (Next update)

~~~
graeme
Testing it now. Is there a way to have a note attach to any url on the same
TLD?

For instance, there's some custom text I paste as my signature in a certain
forum. For that forum, I'd like to be able to set the note to apply to the
whole TLD.

Whereas for other pages, like say articles on a page, it would make sense to
have notes apply to individual urls.

~~~
ThomPete
not for now but we do have a solution for it as it's something we been finding
our self needding too.

------
hansy
Suggestion for the landing page: supplement video with screenshots or bulleted
use cases for people who can't/don't watch the video (so users can get that
aha moment)

Clarification: are notes attached to individual files, or can you also attach
notes to file types or even specific file names? For example, any time I click
on a .gitignore I see my note for useful git commands.

~~~
ThomPete
Hey

Regarding .gitignore not for now but we are building this concept of content
zones into the app that would allow you to do that.

With regards to landing page yeah i realize that I should probably just have a
video in the beginning. A lot of people think it's just another notes app.

------
jasonlotito
It's slow to open the note. I click on the ghost, and it doesn't open right
away. It's not long, but noticeable, and distracting. Also, there is no click
feedback. This wouldn't be a problem if the note opened right away, but with
no visible feedback, it feels like clicking does nothing.

~~~
diff_sky
I have the same issue. I also see a small cog icon in the menu bar whenever I
do something like switch apps or chrome tabs. I guess it's an indicator of
ghostnote activity, but its sometimes to the left of the ghostnote menu icon,
sometimes right and sometimes a couple of app menu icons over...

Of more concern is that after installing I noticed moving finder windows
around as sluggish and sometimes just the system cursor in general. If I quit
the app, that goes away.

Those issue are making it unusable for me.

~~~
ThomPete
hi diff_sky

That does sound weird. Do you mind sending me a mail (info at ghostnoteapp dot
com) so we can figure out whats going on.

We are working on the cog wheel issue we just haven't been able to reproduce
the bug on our screens so any look at the beast would help.

~~~
alexchantastic
I also see the cog and am noticing the lag. I just sent you an email detailing
my observations as well as a video of the issue.

~~~
ThomPete
Great.

It seems to be an issue with SIMBL which is installed with a lot of addware
and older safari plugins. We are looking into the issues and getting back to
each person with a solution.

For what it's worth its not related to our code.

------
BozeWolf
Does ghostnotes work in jvm based apps as well? Like pycharm or intellij idea?
Does it work on tabs in those programs?

I tend to make short todo lists when I code. Those lists are spread in a
specific folder on my system. This is much better. I code in intellijidea and
pycharm, which are jvm apps. Hope they are supported!

~~~
ThomPete
all jvm apps no but we do have some support for intelliJ. We plan to add
support for other JetBrains products in the next release and more granular
support too.

You can either sign up to our newsletter to be notified when its there or you
can buy the app and send us a mail. Then we will put you on the betal list and
you will be able to help us make sure it caters to your needs.

------
zrail
This is a really great idea. I take a lot of notes on my desktop but they tend
to end up in a stash of markdown files somewhere. Being able to contextually
link my thoughts to what I was doing at the time is going to be a boon to
productivity.

------
itengelhardt
I love this. I wasn't aware of how much context I have with each note, but now
that I watched the video it is immediately obvious.

------
BryanB55
This would probably be pretty useful for my team if it had a Dropbox
integration where we can leave notes on shared dropbox files.

Nice work!

~~~
ThomPete
Besides bug hunting and applescript customization this is on the top of our
list and we have an idea on how to do it.

------
joshstrange
This looks really neat right now I use NVAlt hotkey'd to Cntr+1 to hide/show
and that get's synced to Simplenote which I use on my iPhone. I have a "temp"
note where I store short-lived snippets, urls, etc and I normally just do
something like:

#Reason I have this saved

Saved data....

....

....

I'd be interested in trying this out though to see how it compares. The one
thing I really like about my setup is everything is synced to my mobile phone
but I rarely need my "temp" note on mobile so not having mobile access to
notes left with this app might not be that bad.

~~~
ThomPete
I know i keep repeating this but in our next update we get support for
customizing applescript. Perhaps you can do something there.

The main idea though is to treat these notes a little more like real post-it-
notes. I.e. forgettable things that truly live in the context and you only
have to worry about in that context.

------
xbryanx
This looks fantastic.

I watched through the video and looked on the feature page, but couldn't
figure out two key things:

\- Is there a way to do a text search on all your notes?

\- Are your notes saved in any sort of exportable format?

~~~
ThomPete
Hi bryan and thank you very much for your kind words.

To answer your quesitons.

\- not for now

\- not really they are archived objects

Now this will change in future updates so if you are on the fence just sign up
for the newsletter to be notified.

Alternatively buy the app and send us a mail then we can add you to the beta-
tester list so you get access to some of these things as soon as they are
deployed for the betal build.

~~~
navanit
> \- not really they are archived objects

This is a deal-breaker for me. I don't want to risk putting years of effort
into this and then have the app break when Apple decides to deprecate APIs in
their next OS release.

Having said that, you should be charging much more.

~~~
ThomPete
I understand but keep in mind that the idea behind ghostnote is not to store
your precious quotes but more something like temporarily important notes.

Having said that however we will be making it possible to export/backup the
notes into something like evernote or other much more accessible format.

~~~
navanit
*.txt will be the only format that mitigates the risk I'm talking about.

Evernote. Sigh.

~~~
ThomPete
We will support customized appleScript so that means you can write a little
script that outputs to .txt format.

This is coming in the next update.

~~~
navanit
Awesome.

------
sondh
Nice idea and beautiful execution. One question though: If I detach and move
between tabs in Chrome / Safari by keyboard shortcut, the note does not
recognize the change of tab. Is this because I'm using 10.9 or is it a bug?

And you have a typo at
[http://www.ghostnoteapp.com/appsuggestions/](http://www.ghostnoteapp.com/appsuggestions/)
("mailingist").

~~~
ThomPete
It's a bug we will fix this.

Thanks for the catch!

------
reilly3000
Just became a customer. So far so GREAT. I could really use some kind of
keyboard binding and this will become a part of every day of my life.

~~~
ThomPete
Coming

------
Jackim
Wow, this looks amazing. Shame I'm stuck with Windows for now.

~~~
ThomPete
we are hoping to come out for windows too. Sign up to our newsletter we will
discuss it there.

~~~
Jackim
Great! Signed up.

------
WesleyJohnson
I had a contextual note idea a while back that turned into a Chrome Extension.
It had a lot of quirks and never really worked how I wanted it to, so I
eventually stopped working on it.

Ghostnote takes that idea and puts it on steroids. I really like the concept
and am going to check out the app. Kudos on shipping!

------
lukev
Bought it, pretty cool.

The demo video shows notes contextual based on the current directory in a
terminal. It isn't clear to me how to configure that to work - it doesn't seem
to by default. Do I need to configure my terminal to change the window title
based on current folder or something like that?

~~~
ThomPete
Just to make sure you installed the document detection in the beginning go to
Settings icon and click the "Install Document Support" and click ok.

That should work. If not PM me and we will figure out whats going on.

------
gburt
The note should open upon clicking on something with a note (as an option, as
I can see this annoying some users), or do some sort of indication on the icon
that there is a note. I will forget to use it properly as it is, but I can see
it having tremendous value otherwise.

~~~
ThomPete
coming... :)

------
visarga
I would love to see a software like this that would help me take notes from
Google Books and reference back the book and page number. Then it would be
able to give me my notes sorted by time, tags or book.

~~~
ThomPete
We actually tried to get it to work with ibook and kindle but no dice :)

Google Books doesn't seem to have any url differentiator between different
pages so it might be hard unless we find some other way to detect different
page numbers.

------
mikhailt
I'm confused, the demo video showed a problem to me when the dev typed "simple
but effective" on the iTunes connect site but when he switched back to his app
site, it showed the same "simple but effective" message instead of the proper
one. It should've said "as you can see it takes the basic...".

You can see it starting here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYQVyokbep0&t=117](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYQVyokbep0&t=117)

Not so effective..

~~~
ThomPete
Ahh now i see what you were talking about.

So sometimes you have to click twice on the tab in the browser its very rare
and its being fixed in next update.

I did the video really fast and just didn't catch it but thanks for the heads
up. I assure you it works as advertised :)

~~~
mikhailt
Ah, thanks. You might want to redo the video because first impression is
important and you shouldn't rush through what people see the first time.

~~~
ThomPete
Agree and I will :)

------
baskind
Really great idea. Reminds me of Ember app by Realmac, except this is for the
whole filesystem. A very useful addition would be ability to add tags and sort
files/notes by tags.

------
aareet
Looks very useful, before I buy, two questions:

1\. Do you support any keyboard combinations to add or view notes while a
folder or document has focus?

2\. Are the notes stored on disk or in a cloud account somewhere?

~~~
ThomPete
Hey thanks.

1\. Not yet but coming up 2\. Stored on disk for now but will change later.

~~~
aareet
Thanks for the response - actually I'd personally prefer the stored-on-disk
option :)

Just as a follow-up - would I get my contextual notes back if I'm backing up
my disk to Time Capsule and have to restore from it?

~~~
aareet
Purchased! It's a great app! And I'm glad I can view the userscripts before I
copy

------
michaelwilson
It's great so far. But...I, out of curiosity, flipped on the "Ghost Mode"
switch. Now, clicking on the ghost doesn't do anything.

What is Ghost Mode? How do I get out of it?

~~~
ThomPete
It's one of those "seems like such a good idea" things we probably just should
have dropped until we had a better solution.

The idea is that the ghostnote app visually stays out of the way by going
semi-transparent when your mouse isn't over it.

So I am guess it's just so low on transparency that you can't see it :)

Got to Preferences and turn it off then you should be able to see the window.

But yeah not the most useful feature for now.

~~~
michaelwilson
Ohhhhh, OK. The problem was, the prefs were ALSO transparent/invisible, so I
couldn't see them.

The note finally appeared in front of something with enough contrast that I
could nab it and turn it off. Thanks!

"Ghost mode": Make me invisible :-)

------
joeguilmette
This is great. But two gripes:

1) No hotkey?

2) No support? The only thing you have is a form for me to suggest an App that
is actually just a newsletter sign up. Not promising, especially for paid
software.

~~~
ThomPete
Hey Joel

1) Hotkeys will be coming 2) Just write me on twitter or on facebook. However
I realize I don't have a mail address to write I will update that. Thanks for
the catch.

info at ghostnoteapp dot com

~~~
joeguilmette
Great news! Thanks Joel!

------
mattdonders
Not even going to hesitate buying this -- the price of a latte at Starbucks.

This is great work and even if I only use it a handful of times (which I
doubt), it will be worth it.

Congrats on the launch!

------
aganders3
This looks really clever and great.

I was confused at the end of the video, though. Why did the iTunes note come
up when you switched back to the Ghostnote website?

~~~
ThomPete
i think i might have mistakenly clicked on itunes outside the view.I will make
a better video soon, had a 2 year old hanging on me while i did it :)

~~~
aganders3
Not a big deal - again this looks great overall and I really like the concept.
I will probably end up buying this.

~~~
ThomPete
Fantastic.

Once you have let me know and I will put you on the beta list so you can get
to play around with some of the cool new stuff we are implementing.

------
tmanderson
It seems that chrome doesn't work at all for me? Any ideas? Everything else
seems to be working fine...but not chrome.

The application just doesn't seem to register (the icon remains that of the
last app recognized). No amount of focusing Ghostnote, then Chrome, then
Ghostnote, changing tabs, or restarting Chrome seem to do any good either.

~~~
ThomPete
try and detach the note from the menu bar and see if it still does not detect.

send us a mail at info@ our domain name and we see whats going on. It should
work.

~~~
nightwolf
I have the same problem with Sublime Text 3 — Ghostnote doesn't detect it at
all. Detaching doesn't help.

~~~
ThomPete
Send us a mail at info at ghostnoteapp dot com. Then we will help you solve
it.

------
earless1
This product is awesome. I really appreciate the thought and effort that has
gone into it. I wish you the best of luck.

------
nvk
Looks great,

Is it possible for it to save the content as Markdown in a path of my
choosing?

I like having my note data in plain text.

~~~
ThomPete
not for now, but next update might have a solution for that.

------
bauser
Congrats on the release. This looks fantastic. I'm looking forward to trying
it out.

------
GimbalLock
What in the world does the start up message mean? I bought the app and when I
opened it, I got a message about needing to open some folder. Was I supposed
to go find that folder on disk and open it, or just click "Ok!"?

~~~
ThomPete
Just click OK but you can just go to ghostnote settings and click

Install Document Support and it will open it up again.

In the new version that part will be a little clearer.

~~~
GimbalLock
Thanks!

------
pvinis
i saw it randomly a couple of days ago on #macdev. looks interesting. a couple
of questions though. is there a "all notes" place? what happens to the note if
you delete the file to which it is attached?

~~~
ThomPete
There isn't an all notes place for now.

It's the #1 request but the catch is from people before they have tried it.

We are still on the fence but will probable end up adding it (and normal
context-less note taking) but it's going to change the app quite dramatically
so for now no.

However next update we add the ability to customize via applescript and there
you could in theory just make it add the notes to ex. evernote everytime you
add somehting.

~~~
pvinis
no dont add a contextless note mode. im just thinking that i will forget where
i had notes..

------
mrmondo
That is really very nice - well done! Any thoughts on Evernote integration?

~~~
ThomPete
Yes in next update you can add custom applescripts that should allow for
evernote integration.

~~~
mrmondo
Neat! Thanks and keep up the great work!

------
decentrality
I understand this apparently awesome application is only intended for Mac OS
X, but it would be wonderful if the web presence marketing it wasn't totally
unusable on a mobile device.

~~~
ThomPete
Hey.

Can you elaborate a little? Not sure I understand what you are saying.

~~~
sah2ed
I believe he's saying you need to make your website more mobile friendly.

~~~
ThomPete
Ahh yeah ok, fair enough. Will put that on the list.

------
kraigspear
I was just looking for something like this the other day...

------
chr15
Your logo looks similar to Ghostly's
[http://www.theghostlystore.com/](http://www.theghostlystore.com/)

~~~
bshimmin
It also looks similar to a goodly proportion of the results of a Google image
search for "cute ghost"... which I think is inevitably what happens when you
use a generically recognisable device like that.

~~~
Geee
All of them are variations of Pacman's ghost.

------
dottostring
Great job Jimmy and Thomas! The app really looks great.

------
rvalue
Good thought but this simply would not work for me. Lots of context switching
and I simply don't see myself making so many notes

~~~
ThomPete
Thats interesting.

Can I convince you to just bullet point explain what you mean with context
switching?

------
pajju
I was expecting a Trial version to try out, whether it fits my workflow, but
its not there.

Please consider adding a trial version.

~~~
ThomPete
I know and I understand.

I wish Apple allowed you to do that but for now they don't.

I have talked to paddle.net and binpress.com about making it available through
their services. You can sign up to the newsletter if you want to be notified
about things like that.

~~~
pajju
Thanks.

I always bought Mac software from Paddle, as it supports trial versions.

Worth mention, very surprising that Apple doesn't allow Trial versions.

------
GimbalLock
Any chance of stopping the automator workflow menu icon from popping up every
5 seconds?

~~~
ThomPete
we are looking into this. Seems to be some thing around multiple monitors or
displays.

------
tuananh
Very cool idea indeed. And here I thought what can people improve for a note
app.

------
bonn1
How to save context with any note/todo app/list:

Just append a "#context"

~~~
jasonlotito
Unfortunately, this doesn't work if the you forget you applied the context.

------
bsmartt
I've never liked the ghost as an logo cause it looks like a KKK hood.

------
innguest
Does it store the notes in a way that I can easily make a backup of all the
file names and their notes?

Or does it use undocumented xattr funny stuff that apps like Photoshop pay no
mind to and promptly destroy?

~~~
ThomPete
for now just objects, next update you will be able to export to other formats
and ex evernote.

